# pex waterline with caulk on it okay?



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2013)

So I am replacing my water service and bringing it from outside to inside I went under the footing through a two foot long 2" abs sleeve. I stuffed the 3/4" pex line through and even wrapped a couple of rags around it to center the pex in the sleeve. Before backfilling I thought that I should seal the sleeve to prevent water, dirt, or mice from coming in. Looked around for a proper sealing system and grabbed a tube of polyseamseal that is used for caulking around bathroom faucets and tubs. The PSS is water cleanup and paintable. I just dumped the tube at the mouth of the sleeve, smoothed it with my finger, and then backfilled.

Do you suppose that this caulk will burn a hole in the pex? It would be a terrible place for a leak.


----------



## lukem (Sep 16, 2013)

Google reveals this:

Petroleum based caulks and sealants deteriorate the plastic. This will cause leakage or breaks in the water supply line.

If it is on the interwebs, it must be true.


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2013)

If it cleans up with water it is probably not petroleum based.  I would bet that you will be just fine.  At least until the stuff shrinks.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2013)

At this point I don't care if it shrinks and water gets in, I don't want the pipe to blow out!

No idea if polyseamseal is petroleum based. It is water clean up vs. mineral spirits clean up which should indicate non-petroleum but who knows.

Google was inconclusive due to this issue.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pss_seal_ttultra/overview/Loctite-Polyseamseal-Tub-&-Tile-Ultra.htm

Water based caulk but is that enough? Seems some places refer to a water based gypsum caulk as safe. Not a latex or silicone.

This should be simple. Lots of air sealing going on and plumbing with pex, how are you doing it?


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> how are you doing it?



I use copper.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> I use copper.


 
I've worked with copper and it sure is pretty but after using pex, man is that nice.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 17, 2013)

I used Wirsbo in my place. Very similar to Pex except it works the opposite way. You expand the pipe, insert an elbow or a fitting and it shrinks back to it's size sealing TIGHT the joint. No crimping require. WIRSBO is normally used in glycol radiant flooring.

Highbeam: you are right, it is MUCH better than copper and easier to work with. No saudering, corners, less condensation, etc.

As others said, it should be OK provided it is not petroluem based.

Andrew


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 18, 2013)

I've caulked around a couple PEX lines exiting my house with PL brand adhesives. No problem so far. If they haven't eaten the PEX lines yet, water based caulking shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 20, 2013)

I've foamed around them without any issues.  I haven't tried caulk though.


----------



## grizzle (Sep 26, 2013)

Cross linked polyethylene is amazingly chemically resistant.   As long as it isn't exposed to UV or excessive heat I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 30, 2013)

grizzle said:


> Cross linked polyethylene is amazingly chemically resistant.   As long as it isn't exposed to UV or excessive heat I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


 
Thanks guys, it's buried now so we won't know unless it blows up some night and fills my crawlspace at the highish rate of 15 gpm. The pex is all insulated and sealed up. Man that stuff is nice to work with. Not a single leak or mistake using those copper crimp rings and brass fittings.


----------

